# Broken beak



## Lisa G (May 2, 2020)

This 3 week old hen has a scissor type injury to her beak. What can I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's looks like the genetic form of cross beak, there is no fix for it. As time goes on you will have to trim the beak and make arrangements so that it can eat easier by providing it food in a deep dish because it will have to scoop food up. 

You can't use the bird for breeding because it will get passed onto the progeny. 

It's a sad situation when they are so young. But with care they can live pretty full lives.


----------



## Lisa G (May 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's looks like the genetic form of cross beak, there is no fix for it. As time goes on you will have to trim the beak and make arrangements so that it can eat easier by providing it food in a deep dish because it will have to scoop food up.
> 
> You can't use the bird for breeding because it will get passed onto the progeny.
> 
> It's a sad situation when they are so young. But with care they can live pretty full lives.


Does this kinda happen suddenly. We hadn't seen her like this before today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It becomes more obvious as they grow. 

From the angle of your pic it looks like the top beak is a bit twisted with a slight curl. If that's what you're seeing that's the genetic form.

If the top beak is totally normal looking, straight with a very slight downward curve then that's an injury and I don't think anyone has found a way to reverse it. 

A pic from the front might tell me more.


----------



## Lisa G (May 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It becomes more obvious as they grow.
> 
> From the angle of your pic it looks like the top beak is a bit twisted with a slight curl. If that's what you're seeing that's the genetic form.
> 
> ...





robin416 said:


> It becomes more obvious as they grow.
> 
> From the angle of your pic it looks like the top beak is a bit twisted with a slight curl. If that's what you're seeing that's the genetic form.
> 
> ...


. 
The top beak looks good sending another Pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate that I'm even going to say this for one so young, but it might not be best for peep to live like that. I have never seen one that bad in one so young.

Check out the pics in this link: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...hUKEwj2oOHtiZTpAhWhVN8KHVqwA-sQ4dUDCAk&uact=5

It appears the Meyer hatchery has some ideas on how to live with them.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

From the second pic, it looks to me that the lower beak is the one that's misaligned. Her upper beak appears to be equidistant between her eyes and fairly straight. It almost appears that her mandible (lower jaw) has been dislocated, at least that's what it's called in humans, I don't know if that the correct term for chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's the lower beak that's off. I probably need to do some digging to see if anyone has come up with new ideas on how to deal with the problem. Without x-rays it's impossible to know if the jaw is out or if the mandible is twisted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know if you investigate the other links on the page I posted but this is the most complete that I could find on how to deal with the issue. http://www.poultrydvm.com/condition/scissors-beak


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have to agree, that bottom jaw looks like the problem. If it's within your realm of possibility, I would get an xray of it and just make sure it's not an injury. If it's not, then there are many options out there, it would just depend on how much you want to mess with a disabled chicken. (that is essentially what she is) Being that it came on so suddenly, I would suspect an injury. 
Is she able to eat on her own right now? Can she drink? Those are the 2 most important questions right now.


----------



## Lisa G (May 2, 2020)

The little girl seems to be adapting to her condition just fine with respect to eating and drinking. I've checked out all of the links everyone sent too - great information. We'll just keep a close eye on her and see where it takes us. If she begins to fail, then we'll deal with it at that time. If she prospers, then we will take special care of this sweet little girl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's us know if you try what the DVM site suggests. I'd be interested in knowing if it helps.


----------



## Lisa G (May 2, 2020)

Will do! Thanks again.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

awesome  Please keep us updated as often as you can, we would love to follow her progress


----------

